# How to dissemble a Bolt Action Bullet pen



## JoAnn Duggan (Aug 2, 2013)

I am fairly new at pen turning and I bought the dissembling kit and have no problem using it on 7mm slimline pens.  But has anyone dissembled a Bolt Action Pen?   I have tried and had no luck getting it apart without destroying it.  Please help as I need to take apart another one and I really do not want to ruin this one.

thank you

JoAnn


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 2, 2013)

Unscrew the nib (bullet tip), take out the refill and put the biggest punch you can in and punch out the back section.   Make sure the bolt is retracted.  

Then punch out the nib with the biggest punch that will fit in the tube.


----------



## jyreene (Aug 2, 2013)

Unscrew the set screw and remove the bold otherwise you run the risk of damaging the bolt.


----------



## nanosec12 (Aug 2, 2013)

What Dan Said ^


----------



## KenV (Aug 2, 2013)

And -- if perchance --  you break the plastic parts,  you can get replacement parts from PSI for most of the pens they market (directly or through 3rd party venders) for a nominal cost.


----------



## JoAnn Duggan (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you all for coming to my aid.  I followed your directions and did it without destroying the pen.  I already destroyed one bolt pen and would have ruined another without your help.  I really love this site.

JoAnn


----------

